# Miss. Senate approves concealed carry, guns in church



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Miss. Senate approves concealed carry, guns in church


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good. May make a nut on a so called "mission", think twice first.


----------

